# More scenes from Benji's new flock



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Turns out there is a beautiful new redhead in the flock. Benji was nowhere to be found at this time but this beauty sure showed up.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They all look healthy and well fed and they sure are enjoying their seeds.
Great pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good to see them doing well, lovely red head too!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

There certainly are some nice looking birds in "your" flock!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, isn't Ms. Red a BEAUTY!!

GREAT PICS!! 

I have a "Red" in my little flock too. Only one too...looks like yours except not as much white...

Sending LOVE and HUGS to all!

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

This redhead is a lot like Benji. It goes from one flock to another. Today, instead of being with Benji's new flock, it decided to go to Benji's old flock. These birds like to milk it for all it's worth! One minute I see one here then the next time they're with another flock.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh - is that like "go with the flow...of food??"  

Love your pictures with the comments!! You have that down to a fine art!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------

